# Covenant Players



## dog8food (May 24, 2011)

Has anyone seen any performances from the ministry called "Covenant Players"? They're a travelling Christian theater troupe. If so, what did you think?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 24, 2011)

Yes and I was disappointed. I attended a Southern Baptist Congregation in Okinawa that, for years, had hosted the Covenant Players. They ended up having them do a few dramatic performances in lieu of a sermon. First, I didn't find the acting to be very good. Secondly, every message was focused on how tough life was (couple struggling with stresses of life, couple struggling with teenage kid) and then there was sort of a "Jesus will make it OK" message for each presentation. In other words, it was a therapeutic Gospel message in their presentation.

The next year when the Church brought up whether we wanted to invite them back I suggested they not be invited. The Church agreed and sent them a letter stating that their Gospel message was not clear and that we did not desire them to come to our Church. I have to tell you that, in a small SBC circle, that kind of move made us unpopular and seem extreme. Frankly, I just don't "get" the idea of people traveling around doing a performance as a form of Evangelism. Add to that, the message they were "Evangelizing" was not the Gospel.


----------



## dog8food (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I got that same kind of feeling. I'm just looking for something to do with my life. Back to the praying board


----------



## Jack K (May 26, 2011)

If you're interested in drama ministry you should get to know Peculiar People. They're not a big organization like Covenant Players with ministry openings and such, but seeing what they do might help you think through things. And they get the gospel right.

By the way, welcome to the board. I live in Durango so that ought to make me one of your closer PuritanBoard neighbors.


----------



## dog8food (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link, neighbor!


----------

